# Free anti-virus



## Jessica Derm (9 Mar 2010)

Hello
Does anyone recommend a good free anti-virus for my laptop?
thanking you.  J


----------



## Petal (9 Mar 2010)

I have read many times that avast is the thing to get and even our IT guy at work recommended it, but I have no personal experiences, as using Mc Afee.


----------



## venice (9 Mar 2010)

AVG or Microsoft would be the best and they are free

http://free.avg.com/ie-en/homepage

http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/


----------



## Darthvadar (9 Mar 2010)

I use Avast....

Seems to be okay.... It detected a virus threat, and I just mopped it up with Housecall (on the good advice of a member of AAM)....

An IT Architect suggested Avast to me.....


----------



## kellyj (9 Mar 2010)

I would echo 's recommendation on Avast. Using it for a couple of months now. Happy it is doing what it is supposed to. Works well with MS-Outlook 2003, in addition to the usual web stuff.
I replaced AVG with Avast as I found the former very resource heavy on my (almost 7 year desktop) PC. No such problems with Avast. Works away in the background, automatically updating it's virus database.
Note I also use 'SuperAntiSpyware' (freeware) in combination with Avast to handle spy/malware.


----------



## RMCF (9 Mar 2010)

Been using AVG for about 8yrs = excellent.


----------



## pudds (9 Mar 2010)

Never had a problem with Avast myself over the years, but be careful where you download a programme from.  This is a reputable site and has most or all of the anti virus programmes mentioned above and loads of other freebie stuff as well.  cnet download.com 

Just do a search for the one you fancy.


----------



## Jessica Derm (10 Mar 2010)

Thank you everyone for your very informative replies.  Much appreciated.  J


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2010)

Hi Jess. I just want to add that AVG Free is very good. I used it for a few years and didn't have a problem but, if like me, you have data, etc., stored on your computer that you couldn't afford to lose in the event of a virus attack, you might want to consider paying for antivirus. I don't think any free versions of antivirus can deal with serious threats to your computer.


----------



## MANTO (11 Mar 2010)

I was using AVG subscription version - when my sub ran out i downloaded Avast to see if it was any good.

It detected problems with my laptop that AVG did not and that was the subscription version.

Definitely Avast over AVG.


----------



## Caveat (11 Mar 2010)

Another +1 on Avast.

Used AVG free for a few years but found that increasingly it was a drain on my PC.

No such problems with Avast for the last 6 months or so. Pretty quick scans too.


----------



## michaelm (11 Mar 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> I don't think any free versions of antivirus can deal with serious threats to your computer.


I couldn't agree with that statement.  I have found Antivir's free software to be quite good (does however pop up an ad on start-up - which may annoy some people).


----------



## pudds (11 Mar 2010)

Some Paid for, anti virus programmes can be quite complex and unless you know what your doing......you could do more harm than good.

thats why I stay with the freebies


----------



## missdaisy (12 Mar 2010)

I use AVG and find it very good. We had previously used Norton and it seemed to slow computer down and was constantly popping up telling us to do something or other!


----------



## Lucky Babe (18 Mar 2010)

Hi

Another vote for Avast.

LB


----------



## suemoo1 (19 Mar 2010)

i put avair on my daughters pc (free) and its very good


----------



## TLC (18 Mar 2011)

Anyone any updates on free anti virus?  I had Norton & it's about to run out - should I buy one or use the freebies available?


----------



## demoivre (18 Mar 2011)

I'm using Microsoft Security Essentials and it seems to be working fine with no problems. I used to use Avast and Spywareblaster but read that Microsoft Security Essentials is lighter on the system than having two separate types of protection. Also use Comodo firewall.


----------



## pudds (18 Mar 2011)

demoivre said:


> I'm using Microsoft Security Essentials and it seems to be working fine with no problems. I used to use Avast and Spywareblaster but read that Microsoft Security Essentials is lighter on the system than having two separate types of protection. Also use Comodo firewall.


 

There is a poll over on the boards and MSE is coming out tops so far, might even switch from avast to mse myself, but never had any probs with avast.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056122397


----------



## horusd (18 Mar 2011)

I use AVG free version. Never had a problem with it, and it's accepted as okay software by Trinity College when connecting to their system.


----------



## ollaetta (18 Mar 2011)

demoivre said:


> I'm using Microsoft Security Essentials and it seems to be working fine with no problems. I used to use Avast and Spywareblaster but read that Microsoft Security Essentials is lighter on the system than having two separate types of protection. Also use Comodo firewall.



I've tried AVG, Avira, Avast and MSE at this stage and there is nothing wrong with any of them.   Also had Comodo for a while but got rid of it as I was driven demented by its pop-ups.


----------

